# Tx Pros compatible with Marker Barons or Dukes?



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Looking for an AT binding that would be compatible with the TX Pros but that I'd feel more secure skiing in the area with than the Dynafit bindings. Anyone have any experience with the Markers and Tx Pros.

Or, what are folks experience with the Dynafit Radical AT binding for all mountain ski area use? Doubt I'll be pounding the bumps much but want something I can ski hard without worrying about blowing up.

Any advice appreciated,

-AH


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Andy,
Negative on the Baron with the TxPro. When skiing downhill you have the risk of flexing the bellows and pre-releasing out of the binding. The only AT binding the TxPro can be used with is a Dynafit (tech binding). You must have the bellow blocker that comes with the boot in place too.
I have not seen any problems with the Radical for everyday use yet.
Give me a shout if you have any other questions.
-Sean


----------



## Iraft (Jan 16, 2012)

there is a lot of ski patrollers at the area I work at skiing on a daily basis with there dynafit set up.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

yes dynafit is great inbounds especially the radical. I have seen them on 195 gigawatts 138 lotus 189 maestros. huge skis being skied hard by rippers. you should have no problem skiing aggresively inbounds. most people i know just crank the din, but with the new radical you could stop at 9. most of the older stuff needed to go all the way up and even lock off the toe but the radical is strong, with a wider hole pattern to distribute the torque and torsional stress on the ski.

It used to be a concern, skiing on dynafit inbounds. I see it a lot now a days and lots of people have been "testing" the durability and they are holding up fine. i will try to find some testaments for you at TGR today.

here is a video, ever seen the 7 sisters at the love? this ones bigger! 55* 2k vertical

http://live.tetongravity.com/_Hoji-Retallack-BC/video/1652051/75233.html


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

this should be enough 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYvM6j56IBk


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Andy, I've skied my TXpro's in all kind of different bindings including Dukes with no problems. Although bellows flex may, in theory, cause a prerelease I have never encountered it. I'd be more worried about lack of release due to the Vibram sole interface with the AFD, as with any similarly soled AT boot. A floating AFD is mo betta!


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Dynafits rock...great bindings.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for all the info, folks. I don't think I'll be dropping the kind of stuff some of the other guys are doing with their gear so Dynafits should work OK and be nice and light too.

And Bob - Thanks for posting a vid with some good ski stoke that got right to the good stuff!

-AH


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Andy,
Hammered the bumps at WP today on my Volkl Katanas and Dynafits. No problems. I even got my fat ass of the ground a couple times! They drive the fat ski as good as anything I have skied in several years, but that has been all tele, freerides, and dukes. 
What is your boot sole length? I am gonna ski on Thursday and you can try em out if you can get up here and they fit.
PM me if you are interested


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

rtsideup said:


> Hey Andy, I've skied my TXpro's in all kind of different bindings including Dukes with no problems. Although bellows flex may, in theory, cause a prerelease I have never encountered it. I'd be more worried about lack of release due to the Vibram sole interface with the AFD, as with any similarly soled AT boot. A floating AFD is mo betta!


We were talking about this the other day. Out of curiosity, what is your boot size?, how tall are you? what do you weigh? what ski are you on? you did not use the boot block. One guy suggested it works, it makes sense. I have not played with it at all, but might be the last boot we'll need. thoughts?

beg for snow.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

TX Pro's with an alpine/AT binding?? I love my TX Pro's with NTN bindings, but they are bedroom slippers compared to an alpine boot (which is why I love them for teleing... If I want stiff, I'll get out my alpine gear). How do you get any tounge pressure with a TX Pro to properly drive an alpine/AT ski/binding?


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Bob, boot size is 28, I'm 5'10" 180#. I'm a production manager for a small ski manufacturer so part of my job is product testing. I don't own an alpine boot so my TXpro's end up getting shoved into all manner of skis, all different sizes and shapes, but all Wagner, mostly with Marker bindings. I totally agree with blutzski; this boot is WAY underpowered for an alpine setup, tongue pressure is nonexistant. I've never skied them in a Dynafit (although one of my NTN set ups has a Dynafit heel) word on the street is that they work fine with the block and not so good without it. If I were going to do any significant locked-heel time I'd look into a stiffer boot.


----------

